# On-screen keyboard?



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2008)

Not sure if this is the correct place but I'm looking for on-screen keyboards.

I use a vnc viewer on my pda to control my workstation. I'm using vnc because I can change the resolution it runs on to match my pda without touching the (running) real desktop. But if I run the vncviewer on my pda full screen I can't access the pda's keyboard. Means I can't 'type' anything :stud

I've tried GOK but it refused to run on a vncserver session. I've tried Matchbox too as it's supposed to have a build-in on-screen keyboard. Matchbox itself worked fine, just couldn't find or activate it's build-in keyboard. Even when running it directly on my workstation. The configure output did say it was turned on. Never found it.

I had considered XDMCP too but couldn't find an X server for Windows Mobile :e

Any other suggestions or ideas?


----------



## ikreos (Aug 7, 2011)

Never used one myself but maybe gtkeyboard would work for you. Not in ports though.

Kinda odd that X wouldn't supply one.


----------



## FRANCOIS (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry I just read your post, and hope you solved your problem if not:
xvkbd it's in the ports and works great!
or gok but it depends on gnome.


----------

